# UK citizen based in Canada working for UK company



## pdwheeler (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello all,
I hope someone can help us here. We have an employee in our UK based company who has gone to Canada to work. He is there now with his family. My questions are:
1) How do we go about paying his salary/taxes/national insurance equivalent?
2) Does he have to pay taxes in Canada from the start of his employment there?
3) Can we pay it from here in the UK or would it be better to pay for a payroll service based in Canada ?
4)) Does he have to do anything over there regarding registering for taxes etc.?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pdwheeler (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your replies guys!


----------



## pdwheeler (Aug 6, 2010)

Apologies for previous post - I was in the wrong forum!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pdwheeler said:


> Hello all,
> I hope someone can help us here. We have an employee in our UK based company who has gone to Canada to work. He is there now with his family. My questions are:
> 1) How do we go about paying his salary/taxes/national insurance equivalent?
> 2) Does he have to pay taxes in Canada from the start of his employment there?
> ...


Well the first question is what type of visa did you get for him? A Canadian resident must have a Social Insurance Number, known as a SIN before he can work here and pay taxes etc, etc. The visa would entitle him/family to "free" health care. However he cannot receive this without landed status and a SIN.
As far as payroll is concerned I suggest you contact a payroll service and have them handle it for you. For one individual it's probably expensive but may be worthwhile for you.
Canadian law states that a resident/citizen must declare worldwide income and will receive appropriate offsets for taxes paid/witheld elsewhere.


----------



## pdwheeler (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you! Im not sure what sort of visa he applied for, but we'll find out and do the necessary.


----------

